# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی شماره 56 با حضور "Mina_medicine"

## Fawzi

*سلام به همگی 
ب تاپیک شوک الکتریکی به اعضا ،خوش آمدید *_*




**
56 مین شوک الکتریکی رو تقدیم میکنیم به 
**@Mina_medicine@ عزیزم*-** *
*



به سوالات زیر پاسخ بدین :

1. با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :

18.ی نصیحت :

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه  :

مرسی از کسایی که 2 مین وقت میذارن ، بیشتر نمیشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

سلام  @

*با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟*
همون اوایل عضویتش یادمه عکس خودش رو یه مدت گذاشته بود کنار یه حوض آب نشسته بود

*تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟*
یک سال و اندی میشه دیگه فعال نیست داخل انجمن 
ولی قبل از اون ، سال 99_1400 جمعی که داشتیم توی انجمن مثل خانواده بودیم و جمع گرم تر و مهربون تر و خودمونی تر بود

*به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟*
از نسل ما
خیلی ها رفتن و دیگه نیستن...
از صمیمی ترین دوست هاش فکر کنم رضوان ، من ، پوکر یا همون منچستر ، خیلی ها هم رفتن نیستن دیگه بخوام نام ببرم خیلی طولانی میشه چون با خیلی ها دوست بود و صمیمی بود مثل یاس99 همگی شون خیلی وقته رفتن...

*حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو*
نه حرفی نیست
حرفام رو به خودش قبلا زدم
ناراحتی و تلخی بین مون پیش اومده بود که با صحبت باهمدیگه و یمقدار بیشتر درک کردن همدیگه بهتر شد و رفع شد ، باهم خوبیم 

*به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟*
اصن خیلی وقته اون مینای گذشته نیست و فعال نیست اینجا که بخواد کسی رو بشناسه ، خیلی از کاربرای جدید رو نمیشناسه
مدتی هست که بیشتر توی حقیقی زندگی میکنه تا مجازی ، این انتخاب و تصمیمش رو دوست دارم چون به شخصیت خودش هم بیشتر میاد

*چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟*
دورانی که فعال بود
یا باهم توی تاپیک های گزارش کار بودیم
و بعداز اون هم بیشتر توی تاپیک های عمومی پست میذاشت
دوسال پیش هرشب میومد ماجراها و اتفاقات پانسیونش و خاطرات اون روز رو مینوشت و جالب و جذاب تعریف میکرد
یادمه اون زمان ها خیلی ها بودن هرشب عادت کرده بودن بیان و پست ها و ماجراهاش رو بخونن

*به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟*
توی مجازی چون حوصله اش خیلی کمتره و یه مدته توی واقعیت بیشتر زندگی میکنه تا مجازی
تاحدودی متفاوت از حقیقیه
از اونجایی که آدم اجتماعی ای هست و صحبت و شناخت آدما و تجربه های جدید رو دوست داره پس تعداد زیادی.

*تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟*
ایموجی خیلی وقته استفاده نمیکنه خیلی
ولی از پوکر زیاد استفاده میکنه
فیک اسمایل هم که اولین بار از خودش یادگرفتم دیگه از اون به بعد همه اسمایل ها برام سیاسی شد
تیکه کلامش ، حس میکنم تیکه کلام داره ولی بستگی داره به جمع و مخاطبش

*اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟*
من تاحالا شیک نخوردم ، قهوه هم تاحالا بیرون نخوردم
دوست دارم یبار بریم یه کافه خوب با کتاب شعرهامون و قهوه یا شیک بخوریم

*سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !*
نه سوالی نیست

*شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟*
جسوره
وابستگی و تحت سلطه یا کنترل بودن رو اصلا دوست نداره
خیلی وقتا از تجربه های تازه استقبال میکنه
اهل تعارف زیاد نیست و رک و راحته 
دوست نداره درمورد گذشته یا آینده زیاد فکر کنه ، لحظه حال و زندگی دراکنون رو خیلی بیشتر دوس دارم

*به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!*
فضای انجمن رو اجتماعی تر میکنه کاربرا راحت تر باهم حرف بزنن
همیشه بخش های درسی و کنکوری انجمن رو دوست نداشته و معمولا سمت شون نمیره... ولی سر کارها و مسائل جدی هم مسئولیت پذیر و جدیه

*دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟*
+خودش ، تصمیم هاش ، خواسته هاش و احساساتش رو راحت و رک بیان میکنه به آدما ، افکارش رو و حالش رو وابسته به حرف دیگران نمیکنه و حواسش به خودش و کارها و تصمیماتشه
_ناراحتی ها وغم هاش رو دفن میکنه اصلا دوست نداره برای کمک به خودش گاهی عمیق به تجربه هاش فکر کنه اگه لازم بود تغییر کنه ، خیلی وقتا فقط از زاویه دید خودش نگاه میکنه و حواسش به آدمای نزدیکش نیست..

*اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_**
تقریبا دو سه ماه بعداز من عضو شد
و وقتی عضو شد بهم گفت وقتی پست های گزارش کار من رو بعنوان مهمان میدید براش انگیزه شد که عضو بشه و بیاد گزارش کار بذاره
یادمه اون موقع توی زیرزمین خونه برادرش درس میخوند...

*یه آتو ازش رو کن :*
آتویی ندارم...

*ی ارزو واسش کن :*
دیروز که مشهد بودم و پیش امام رضا
برای خیلی ها دعا کردم و توی قلبم و ذهنم آوردمشون
برای توهم خیلی دعا کردم و برای خودت سلامتیت و راست و ریس شدن کارات و اهدافت و خوشبختی و موفقیتت دعا کردم...

*ی نصیحت :*
نصیحتی ندارم...

*بهش یه هدیه بده :*
قبلا بهش هدیه دادم ^^
امیدوارم از هدیه هام و یادگاری هام خوشش اومده باشه...

*ازش یه هدیه بخواه :*
قبلا برام یه کتاب داستان هدیه داده 
بازم ممنون بخاطر هدیه قشنگت

----------


## Fawzi

@Mina_medicine@
1.با چه ویژگی ظاهری تصورش میکنی؟
از تصور گذشته چون حقیقتی زیبا و‌دلرباست ❤️

2. تو سایت چه قدر محبوبه؟؟مشکل اینه فعال نیست که بخواد محبوب باشه

3. به نظرت صمیمی ترین دوستش تو سایت کیه ؟
رضوان 

4. حرفی هست ک تو دلت مونده باشه و بهش نگفته باشی ؟ اینجا بگو
دلم براش تنگ میشه دیر ب دیر همو میبینیم !

5. به نظرت تو سایت رو کی کراشه ؟ 
نیست !

6. چند درصد پستاش مفید و جذابن ؟
پستای احساساتش مخصوصا وقتی روزمرگیاشو‌میگه خیلی جذابه !

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟؟
بستگی ب قدر جذب از سوی جمع دارد :Yahoo (4): 

8. تیکه کلامش یا ایموجی که خیلی ازش استفاده میکنه چیه ؟
 :Yahoo (21): 

9. اگر قرار باشه باهاش بیرون بری ، کجا میری؟
بریم کافه ۱۰۰۰تا عکس بگیریم استوری کنیم  :Yahoo (4): 

10. سوالی ازش داری ک ذهنتو مشغول کرده باشه و نپرسیده باشی ازش؟؟ ازش بپرس !
حال دلت خوبه ؟ 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چه چیزی میندازه؟
یاد خودش :Yahoo (21): 

12. چقدر میتونه قابل اعتماد باشه؟
خیلی

13. به نظرت اگر مدیریت انجمنو بهش بدن ، چه کارایی انجام میده ؟!
حوصله مدیریت نداره

14. دوتا از اخلاقای خوب و دوتا ازاخلاقای بدش رو بگو؟
خونگرم و رک بودنش
زودجوش و حساس

15. اولین خاطره ای که ازش داری رو تعریف کن *_*
اولین بار که دیدمش .امان از این دیدار زیبا *_*

16. یه آتو ازش رو کن :
ندارم

17. ی ارزو واسش کن :
موفقیت و خوشبختی رو بغل کنه 

18.ی نصیحت :
هیچ وقت ارزش خودتو دست کن نگیر.

19. بهش یه هدیه بده :
https://music-fa.com/download-song/61847/

20. ازش یه هدیه بخواه :
تو‌فقط لبخند بزن !

----------

